# sony STR-DH520 and DVP-CX995V



## hapedaze (Nov 12, 2011)

I just purchased a Sony STR-DH520 receiver. Setting up seemed fairly simple. I have a Sony DVP-CX995P DVD player that I hooked up via HDMI. The receiver doesn't see the DVD player. Why can't Sony see Sony? If I run the cable through my TV and back to the receiver it works. Stumped


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Your post has been moved to a more appropriate location to make information easier to find and to make it more likely that others who are interested will find your post.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This sounds like a handshake issue. If you normally start up the receiver first, try starting the dvd player up first instead. If you start them the other way, flip the start up accordingly.


----------

